# Rottweiler attacks for second time



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am not trying to start a war here--but what are you thoughts on how to handle situations like in the story below? 

First let me say--I believe that 99.99 percent of the time, people are the blame. I don't favor any kind of breed specific bans, but I guess what I am asking is what the whole animal control and rescue community is asking--what do we do to stop this? 

Personally--if it was me trying to walk my dog and I got attacked by the same dog for a second time--I just might be ready to shoot it. Though the 'owners' are more than likely the ones that need it. I have a real problem with forcing a dog to live in a cage and giving it back to the same folks that let it attack an old lady walking down the street twice.

Rottweiler attacks for second time

By TJ Aulds and Kevin M. Cox
The Daily News 

Published February 2, 2007
A Rottweiler dog attacked a San Leon woman Thursday and mauled her pet Chihuahua, Galveston County Animal Control officers said. The victim told authorities the same dog killed another of her pets in a previous attack.

Martha Reeves said she was taking her Chihuahua, Precious, for a walk in the 800 block of 13th Street in San Leon when she happened upon a neighbor’s Rottweiler. It wasn’t her first run-in with the big dog, said Reeves, who blamed the dog for killing another Chihuahua three months ago.

Reeves, 75, said when she saw the Rottweiler she picked up Precious and tried to get away. The bigger dog chased the two down, knocking Reeves to the ground and then mauling Precious.

Reeves suffered cuts and bruising to her face while the Chihuahua’s stomach was torn open, according to reports.

She said Precious had made it through surgery and was expected to survive despite the massive internal injuries.

She said Thursday was likely the last time she would venture outside unless something is done about the Rottweiler.

Galveston County animal control officer Joshua Henderson said it wasn’t his first trip to the area.

In November, he responded to a report that the same Rottweiler attacked and killed Reeves’ other Chihuahua, Buddy.

Henderson cited the owners for allowing the dog to roam at large.

He did the same Thursday, but also planned to recommend the dog be declared dangerous.

A dangerous dog declaration means the dog’s owners will have to keep the animal penned with warning signs on all signs.

The owners, who declined The Daily News’ interview requests, will also have to get a $100,000 insurance policy for the dog and pay a $50 annual fee to the county health district to register the Rottweiler as a dangerous dog.

Brian Rutherford, the county health district’s director of health planning, said the dog will have to be quarantined for 10 days to ensure it is not rabid.

It was the same procedure the owners went through following the November attack, Henderson said.

Determining if a dog should be classified as dangerous is a call made by animal control officers based on the circumstances, Rutherford said.

The fact that Thursday’s attack was the second for the Rottweiler and involved injuries to a person prompted the push for the dangerous dog declaration.

The Galveston County Daily News


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

How scary. In our county, the rottie would be put down. Just by nocking the lady over and injuring her, that would be the end of it. I'm not saying that's the best solution, but the owner's are obviously not looking out for the public's safety. And locking the dog up 24/7 isn't fair to the poor dog. 

I guess there are just no winners in a situation like this.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Strange situation isn't it. First of all, why would she walk near that same dog AGAIN. Maybe we should blame people, even stupid ones that go back for seconds. :doh: 

I'm not taking up for this dog, the dog is only doing as it has been allowed to do. These owners should be the ones shot. My goodness.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I did not post the bottom part of the article that mentioned how many 'dog at large' calls they get by section of the county--um--we rank no. 1--I can't tell you how many times I have been chased by dogs, my kid quit riding his bike to school over it. 

I tend to think the lady, you or me deserves the right to walk down any public street we want with our dogs on a leash and not be afraid of being attacked.

What really boggles my mind is that after TWO attacks--they are going to give the dog back! What?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I totally agree. She should be able to walk down any road BUT if i knew this dog was in this neighborhood and was still there, no way would i be stupid enough to take the chance. It's a shame that there are too many at large dogs around in your area but knowing that, i would be very cautious and NOT go someone where I was attacked before. That's just stupid i think. 

I agree with you also on not giving this dog back. I mean, ***.


njb said:


> I did not post the bottom part of the article that mentioned how many 'dog at large' calls they get by section of the county--um--we rank no. 1--I can't tell you how many times I have been chased by dogs, my kid quit riding his bike to school over it.
> 
> I tend to think the lady, you or me deserves the right to walk down any public street we want with our dogs on a leash and not be afraid of being attacked.
> 
> What really boggles my mind is that after TWO attacks--they are going to give the dog back! What?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am guessing, since she is 75, she must have thought TPTB took care of the dog or the people would actually take measures to keep the dog contained. 

Sadly--in my area--if you leave your house with you dog--the chances of getting chased/attacked are fairly good. I am very very careful what hours I walk Julie--and try to remember the roads not to take. I can't tell you how many times a dog has climbed the fence to get to us when we pass by. I have gotten to the point now that when a dog chases me--I whip around and chase it back--ohhhh and the cuss words start to fly... 

Fortunately, so far, they have all stopped dead in their tracks and run the other way. Normal dogs just don't seek out that much conflict--

I don't know how to stop this kind of stuff--but I do think for one microchips should be required by law-and actual enforcement of existing laws. I am all for pet owner rights--but folks need to be able to walk down the street without being afraid too...


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

njb, we usually agree on things, but not here.. certain breeds seem predisposed to this behavior.. i do agree that with the proper owner they might be fine.. but most pet owners should not have a pit or a rottie.. the purpose of these dogs is to fight as far as i know..they were bred for violent stuff.. 
in the proper hands, i suppose a bear would be an ok pet..but i wouldnt want one in my neighborhood.. 
seems like the stories always say that the owner was shocked..he never behaved that way before..
any dog can bite, but certain breeds just seem to do it more and when they do it they go much further than just biting.. 
realize this can start a whole discussion, but its how i feel about it... goldens can and will bite..but not sure if anyone has been killed by a golden this year.. probably not..


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Texas right? I'm curious what would have happen had the women been 'packing' and shot the dog.

Poor woman, she probably should have been armed with mace or some similar item. However, I will NOT blame that woman because she was simply doing what I regard as an American right... to stroll your neighborhood without having to be worried about being mauled by a vicious dog on the loose or any other predator. I think if the owners had been fined $2500 the first time, it surely would not have been roaming a second time. I mean it KILLED the poor woman's pet the first time... that really should have been taken seriously... I hope she sues the $hi+ out of the owners and wins a BIG settlement, that's probably the only language those jerks understand.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

and i dont like chihuahuas either..particuarly ones named precious. but she didnt deserve to be attacked like this.. even if she was doing that annoying chihuahua stuff...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Gregg-the only reason I don't support breed specific laws is because I don't like the idea of the dog getting the blame for stupid people--agreed that some breeds you need to be an experienced owner to own--no doubt. 

Mono--in Texas that woman has every legal right to shoot the dog--I hope she sues them also--but in all honesty--do people that let a dog get that really care? I am sure they have the dog to for all the wrong reasons...

So--seriously--if you had to write the local policy for this type of stuff folks--what would you write?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

greg bell said:


> .goldens can and will bite..


Im picking a golden up tomorrow who bit a 5 year old girl....... The dog was sleeping and the lil girl went up and tried to give the dog a bear hug while sleeping.... and got bit...... apparently the dog has growled at this lil girl a few times.... Hes fine with the other kids and the kids she babysits....I asked the lady why on earth would she leave a young kid alone with ANY dog....I myself would never put a kid in this situation what so ever.....let alone let them tug on the head of a dog......Makes you wonder.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Im picking a golden up tomorrow who bit a 5 year old girl....... The dog was sleeping and the lil girl went up and tried to give the dog a bear hug while sleeping.... and got bit...... apparently the dog has growled at this lil girl a few times.... Hes fine with the other kids and the kids she babysits....I asked the lady why on earth would she leave a young kid alone with ANY dog....I myself would never put a kid in this situation what so ever.....let alone let them tug on the head of a dog......Makes you wonder.....


agreed--but there is such a huge difference in a dog that bites out of fear or self defense or excitement--and one that stalks and murders...

We had another case in Houston this week were another older man was attacked--same way by a pit--good thing for him the dog had a collar on--he was able to hold the dog down while his wife called 9-11--bad for the dog because the dog ended up getting strangled by the collar in the mean time. 

I guess I could argue that any dog that stalks people like that has never been properly socialized to start off with


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I always trusted my goldens totally with my kids.. i worried more about the dog getting hurt than the kids..but the kids did know how to treat the dogs and they never mistreated them..my daughter would get in the whelping pen with penny and her pups..pups would be all over her..she alternating between giggling hysterically and screaming...it was a riot.. and penny never even thought about making one threating move toward her..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> agreed--but there is such a huge difference in a dog that bites out of fear or self defense or excitement--and one that stalks and murders...
> 
> We had another case in Houston this week were another older man was attacked--same way by a pit--good thing for him the dog had a collar on--he was able to hold the dog down while his wife called 9-11--bad for the dog because the dog ended up getting strangled by the collar in the mean time.
> 
> I guess I could argue that any dog that stalks people like that has never been properly socialized to start off with


I agree... in both cases, It all goes back to the owners......We have 3 dobies up the street in a 3 ft chain link fence...there very vicious and the owner thinks nothing is wrong with it.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

greg bell said:


> I always trusted my goldens totally with my kids.. i worried more about the dog getting hurt than the kids..but the kids did know how to treat the dogs and they never mistreated them..my daughter would get in the whelping pen with penny and her pups..pups would be all over her..she alternating between giggling hysterically and screaming...it was a riot.. and penny never even thought about making one threating move toward her..


I trust mine as well...but IM not risking that a kid could hurt them and I cant say that if my dogs got hurt they wouldnt protect themselves by biting......I just dont risk leaving smaller child alone...... But everyone is different


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I trust mine as well...but IM not risking that a kid could hurt them and I cant say that if my dogs got hurt they wouldnt protect themselves by biting......I just dont risk leaving smaller child alone...... But everyone is different


EVERY time I have to leave Julie with my daughter--I warn her--Julie is a sweetheart--but ALL dogs will bite, given the right circumstances. Her kids are 5, 4, and 3 and have great fun playing 'put the horse back in the barn' with Julie--not real sure what that game is--but she seems ok with it. I have know Goldens that would lay still while my kids painted them with finger paints, dressed them up and rode them...and I have known Goldens that wanted nothing to do with all that fun...

You are so right about supervision--I preach it to my daughter (who is older than lots of these forum members)--

I still think it comes back to early interactions and security the dog feels--that we could have a web cam in the homes of dogs that are considered problems....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I could have been wrong i suppose (nah.. not me), but I belive to this day that Penny would never ever have harmed one of my kids regardless of the circumstances..


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

greg bell said:


> I could have been wrong i suppose (nah.. not me), but I belive to this day that Penny would never ever have harmed one of my kids regardless of the circumstances..


I trusted my first golden that way-and Julie--heck one of my fosters fell asleep with my 3yo grandsons fingers up his nose--they both slept that way all night. But--kids still have to be taught to respect dogs, which I am sure you did. 

How does a dog get so screwed up to want to attack people waking down the street? I say you have to work at it....I just don't think it is natural in the domesticated dog.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

IMHO I feel the rottie should not be given back to the owners for now it has tasted blood twice and that is not a good sign..All owners are responsible for their dogs social skills and training. These people apparently did not care enough about their dog to get the problem fixed the first time.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

People choose to buy a certain breed of dog.. why do all of us choose to get a golden and WHY to some people choose a pit bull?.. i really question the motives of why a person would buy a pit bull knowing their predisposition to violence..I know and understand that there are many that do not and would not bite or injure, but there just seems to be many that do.. and when they attack it is awful.. 
If they require special training, then if I am on the city council, I vote to ban them.. It would just require too much to assure that they were only in the proper hands and that they got the required training.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Our state constitution wont let us ban a specific breed--but I guess you could make it so cost prohibitive--and bureaucratic that it would be more trouble than it is worth to moron dog owners--


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, i hardly think these cute rotties were gonna attack LOL

Isn't this the cutest picture.

This is a friend on my rottie forums daughter and dogs. As you can see, i don't agree with certain dogs being bred to do certain things. I think any dog ANY can be taught to fight. I just think that the powerful breeds such as pits, rotties etc are stronger.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

And, like i stated before, Lexie (my golden) is the antisocial dog in our family. Lexie hates everyone and is NOT to be trusted around anyone. I never leave her unattended with children, mine or anyones. Hooch my 1 1/2 year old Rottweiler LOVES everyone and is out during every social event I host. He is 100% trustworthy. I feel he is because of his extensive training that i do with him daily and take him to his trainer weekly. I do wish i had done this with Lexie while she was younger. It would have made my life alot easier. Hers too i'm sure. So i feel any dog can be trained properly. I have a product of great training (hooch) vs. no training and anti social (lexie) . Goldens you hear are suppose to be bred for family atmospheres. Ok then what happened with her? This can go either way. Greg, you felt that pits and rotts are bred for fighting and goldens aren't. They are more family dogs. I totally disagree. Lexie is a product of my lack of doggie knowlege. I wish i had this forum 6 years ago when i got her. I would put her up during every social event instead of teaching her how to act around people. The way she is is because of ME. Not her breeding. I did it. I feel powerful breed owners are responsible for getting training and social skills for these dogs. I think people should be screened BEFORE being able to license this dogs to help on irresponsible dog ownerships. That is just a start.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Documentation of professional training from approved facilities would be one way to make the loser dog owners bow out of buying powerful breed dogs--

I tend to feel that we have lots of laws already on the books but they are just not enforced--I am still in awe they are going to give the dog back to the same folks--again.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

ok..then why is it that the most horrid attacks that we hear about in the news are by pit bulls.. do only pit bulls get bad owners?... i think not... yes.. i think goldens can and will bite..but i do not think they will finish the job the way pits and rotties will... 
i also do not think that one pair of dogs make a very good statistical analysis... I am sure that there are pits that will not attack just like there are retrievers that wont retrieve.. 
I just havnt heard lately about a golden killing anyone.. but it jumps up on the news periodically about the pit bulls.. maybe they just have a bad pr department.. i dont know.. 
so im still going to maintain that certain breeds are overall more likely to be violent with dogs as well as people.. and i said more likely.. not guaranteed...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I remember a couple of years ago reading an article (online) in the Toronto Star that Golden Retrievers were the city's number one breed for reported biting incidents. Do they inflict the kind of damage a pit might?... I seriously doubt it.

But rather than attacking the breed (pun not intended), I would be more inclined to suspect aggressive behavior might be more related to the type of people who are attracted to owning such breeds with aggressive histories and reputations. And though I believe there does exist some genetic influence toward protectiveness and/or aggressiveness within those breeds, I also think the aspect of controllability was never bred out of them (now that would have been dumb)... and so they should respond to training and pack structure. How much of an effect training and early socialization and a strong pack structure can have on an individual dog is still variable, I'm sure, but only a truly mentally damaged dog will attack without provocation. I cannot tell you how many mild mannered Rots, GSD, Dobies and Pits I've met but there's been enough of them that I know its not really a breed problem so much as owners who are clueless to the challenges of properly raising and caring for such dogs and probably should never have been allowed to own any dog of any breed.


----------



## Cooperluv (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with you guys that the owner plays a part in the dog's behavior, but I feel it's ridiculous to think it's fully the owner's fault. I really believe genetics play a role in the prediction of dog behavior. Goldens were originally bred for retrieving, and they typically are oral dogs. They generally love to have things in their mouths and enjoy chewing. It's very difficult to fight that instinct in them. Pitbulls were bred to fight, hence it's in their lines to do so. No dog is the same...some Goldens are more orally motivated than others and some pitbulls may have a stronger drive to fight than others. But to deny that it's in their genes is absurd to me. JMHO.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

It used to be that a dog who killed or even chased livestock was shot. I know ranchers and others that still do this. Why? Because a dog is a great thing, but we should not have to work around it's misbehavior to make things work. It is an animal, not a human, and if it poses a serious threat, I think it should be put down. No matter what breed. If an owner allows their dog to be out-of-control and dangerous like that all the time, they don't really care about the dog's well-being, anyway.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Cooperluv...
Yes, but the same way we can chose to develop control in the retrieving instinct in a Golden that has the drive... we can also suppress this desire as well. Any well-trained field dog can be directed not to retrieve when not appropriate. A dog that cannot be controlled is pretty much worthless. Its not possible for me to imagine pits with so much killer instinct that their owners could not even handle them... how would you get them into and out of the pit? All these dogs possess the ability to obey and curtail their genetic instincts to kill... provided their owners know how to properly train and care for these dogs.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

_If an owner allows their dog to be out-of-control and dangerous like that all the time, they don't really care about the dog's well-being, anyway._

Right - which is why the owner should be shot as well.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I remember reading this story a long time ago when Charlie first started showing signs of aggression - a scary story of a violent mauling by a rescued Golden. The rescue agency now has a very strict policy on the types of Goldens it will accept as surrenders. 
Aggressive Goldens - Surrender a Golden - Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Cooperluv (Jan 18, 2007)

But I'll bet that retriever has some circumstances in which it's allowed to retrieve. It has an outlet for it's drive. What kind of proper fighting outlet do you give to a pitbull?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Some like to 'kill' stuff toys. I don't think pits were bred specifically to kill but rather to dismember things... (which in the case of a living thing that would be killed)... there is theory that says all dogs' "working" abilities are merely exaggerations of various aspects of the hunting ritual. Many dogs 'kill' and dismember inanimate objects... and this is all they ever kill. I believe its through encouragement by stupid owners that the true killer instinct is brought out in these dogs... and like toothpaste, once out of the tube its kinda hard to get it all back in again. However, Cesar has had some success in this area... so not all hope is lost.


----------



## Cooperluv (Jan 18, 2007)

I should have prefaced my posts with the fact that Cooper was attacked by a pitbull at 6 months of age. This pitbull is extremely friendly with it's family and most strangers. Additionally, at the time he was thought to be great around other dogs. Cooper is and was wondrfully dog social and did nothing wrong around this pit. But when the pit met Cooper, the pit nearly killed him. He had a death grip around his throat and wouldn't release. He ended up getting some stiches and I did as well. I still have PTSD about it. In the end, I just have a hard time ever trusting some breeds around other dogs. I think pits and other bully-type breeds can be great with their families. But, I feel that some are unpredictable around strangers and other animals. Sorry for getting off track on this thread...it was originally about rottweilers.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that and can relate... Kimo, our last dog was attacked by a GSD and also (separate incident) a Golden Retriever. The blame was two-fold I believe... first and foremost was with the owners, who were obviously clueless to the messages their own dogs were sending them. In both cases, the owner was not the leader of the pack, their dog was and the dog was making it soooo obvious only a clueless owner would not have recognized this. The other part of the blame would have to go to Kimo in that he did not read and understand dog signs very well... so when a dominate dog approached he was all friendly, confident and happy... wrong! these dogs like to see a submissive dog on approach... tail down, head down, no direct eye contact, motionless.


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

BC jury makes recommendations after rottweillers mauled and killed toddler

Kids' cries woke mom of boy, 3, killed by dogs' bites

"Everyone knew I was paranoid over the dogs"

"The mother had a history of drug use and convictions for drug-dealing and theft"

B.C. Jury Makes Recommendations after Rottweilers Mauled and Killed Toddler | DogFlu.ca


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Cooperluv said:


> I should have prefaced my posts with the fact that Cooper was attacked by a pitbull at 6 months of age. This pitbull is extremely friendly with it's family and most strangers. Additionally, at the time he was thought to be great around other dogs. Cooper is and was wondrfully dog social and did nothing wrong around this pit. But when the pit met Cooper, the pit nearly killed him. He had a death grip around his throat and wouldn't release. He ended up getting some stiches and I did as well. I still have PTSD about it. In the end, I just have a hard time ever trusting some breeds around other dogs. I think pits and other bully-type breeds can be great with their families. But, I feel that some are unpredictable around strangers and other animals. Sorry for getting off track on this thread...it was originally about rottweilers.


Oh don't apologize for getting off track--your not at all. Let me offer my sympathy to you for what happened to Cooper. 

Let me go on record by saying that IMHO--any dog that runs down a little old lady walking her nippy dog down the street--on leash--a dog that could not possibly be a threat to a rottie-should have been put down the first time. I don't even care the reason why the dog was that way at that point--that is game over. 

The whole dangerous dog declaration is a bunch of crap as far as I am concerned--what 'good' dog owner would want their dog in a cement and chain link pen and muzzled when he was let out of it? Oh--like that is going to improve the behavior!

I don't blame the dog--I blame a. the stupid people that let this happen and b. the stupid people that keep breeding and buying these dogs...

The lack of enforcement of animal control law is in most probability related to lack of funding priorities. 

I still think mandatory microchips and having the vet send in the info about your dog along with a rabies certificate would help with the dog at large problem, which is often what happens with dog bites-at least around here.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Theratthouse...
They have no idea which dog(s) were involved... as it could have been the "crack-head" sheep dog. The owners should be on trial for murder. Unbelievable conduct... perfect example of irresponsible, clueless dog owners desiring to own a powerful breed. What is it about druggies and their desire to own powerful dog breeds? Are they so paranoid that they feel the need for protection? ...from the police maybe?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

monomer said:


> Theratthouse...
> They have no idea which dog(s) were involved... as it could have been the "crack-head" sheep dog. The owners should be on trial for murder. Unbelievable conduct... perfect example of irresponsible, clueless dog owners desiring to own a powerful breed. What is it about druggies and their desire to own powerful dog breeds? Are they so paranoid that they feel the need for protection? ...from the police maybe?


They want protection from other drug dealers....and it is part of the culture--their culture...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

theratthouse said:


> BC jury makes recommendations after rottweillers mauled and killed toddler
> 
> Kids' cries woke mom of boy, 3, killed by dogs' bites
> 
> ...


That is so horrible on so many levels--I don't even know where to start...


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I do agree that the owner makes a difference.. and some people would be able to totally control their dogs... but i think there are some pretty bad owners of goldens and they do not kill people or other dogs.. yes..there is the rare event.but it is very rare... 
im not trusting one of these known agressive dogs regardless of how much tail wagging there is... 
what if chihuahuas weighed 70 lb.. now there would be one mean ass dog..


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

A 70 pound taco bell dog? Don't give the breeders any ideas...


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

This is a very interesting thread for me, especially since I've just finished helping out my neighbours by putting their dogs out this weekend. NEVER AGAIN!!!

First of all they have Heidi - an overweight very short lab mix 11 year old sweetie. Then they have the TOERAG (1/2 Yorkie, 1/2 JRT) that has to be muzzled when people come to the house. This dog latches onto your pant leg and nips at your feet. He lunges to bite your hand. Their solution is to muzzle him and tell you to not make sudden moves. GREAT! How in the world was I to get this dog out of his crate when he's throwing himself at the door trying to bite me. And THEN...how to get the leash off him once he's back IN his crate. Suffice it to say....there were some pretty tense moments this weekend and I've told the owners that I will NEVER do this again. In my opinion they are irresponsible in training this dog, and in the care and maintenance of their animals. Even though Java is a little guy (not more than 5 lbs) he packs a mighty bite - one which I certainly didn't want to experience. I can't believe that they don't see a problem here!!!! And they're not willing to listen to ANY suggestions I have passed on. So...... this is a known nipper..... biter....whatever you call it. If this dog was the size of our goldens he would be VERY dangerous. I wonder if the owners would think twice about him then. 

People can be so very ignorant. But cry the blues at the injustice of it all if they have to put their baby down for biting. Boggles my mind. 

EDUCATION AND TRAINING! First and foremost. Those that want the so-called bully breeds should be willing to do all it takes to ensure the dogs safety as well as the public. Get rid of BYB's and initiate training sessions as a pre-requisite for owning certain breeds.

I myself, absolutely LOVE the Rotti, the Dobs, and even some Pits but I'm also smart enough to know that I don't have the education, the training OR the opportunity to get this information so I don't have one of these dogs. I have a golden that I spent a LOT of time training when he was a puppy and that I still work with every day to make sure he remembers (as well as me) the things we were taught. That's not to say that Mojo is perfect because he's far from it. We have LOTS more to learn but I'm willing to do it with him. That's where the difference is. Most of the owners with "power dogs" don't put that effort in to make the dogs socially acceptable. 

And I have the same healthy fear of tiny dogs as I do big dogs I don't know.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I hear ya Mono--I contracted cable TV line installations years ago--so am very familiar with strange dogs. The only dog I ever actually got bitten by was a pack of mini poodles--of course the owner just stood there--

I honestly believe we just don't hold people accountable enough--I don't think pet ownership is a right--


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

When we purchased our new house and I was transferring our home owners insurance policy from one to the other - they asked what kind of dog I owned. When I said a Golden they said ok no problem - I asked why that was relevant and they said that you have to carry more liability insurance for certain breeds of dogs - she mentioned German Shepherds, Bit Bulls and Rottweillers as a few examples. 

I don't believe "bad owners" is the only reason for the reputation these dogs have.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> When we purchased our new house and I was transferring our home owners insurance policy from one to the other - they asked what kind of dog I owned. When I said a Golden they said ok no problem - I asked why that was relevant and they said that you have to carry more liability insurance for certain breeds of dogs - she mentioned German Shepherds, Bit Bulls and Rottweillers as a few examples.
> 
> I don't believe "bad owners" is the only reason for the reputation these dogs have.


I noticed the same thing about the homeowners insurance--

I don't think bad owners are the only problem either--of course there are breed issues. But I do think that if your going to take a dog like that in your home it is your responsibility to work extra hard to train the dog and not let them run at large. Call me mean--but I think the first time the dog escapes and kills for no reason that is game over.


----------

